# quick feeding question



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

So right now in my 2.5G anno, I have a damsel. It's going to go eventually, but I needed something to look at while I looked for more healthy LR, which believe it or not, my local petco had a better selection at a much better price than at my LFS.

The current in the tank is unbelievable. I have a powerhead 301 and 201 on there, and a red sea nano filter.

Now for my question, how would I go about feeding the damsel? If I drop any sort of food in there, would it be able to catch it, or would the current just swoosh it away? Do I have to turn the powerheads off at feeding time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

well theres 2 ways to look at it.

#1. you could feel bad for the fish and turn off the powerheads.

#2. how i see it its kinda enrichment because thye actualy have to chase there food in the ocean.

personaly i would try it first with them on but if he cant get any turn maybe 1 off, and if he still cant turn off both


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Why do you have two powerheads? Its 2.5G's... One seems plenty :/


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

just wanted a lot of current haha. I'll probably end up taking one of them out.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Never mind


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Unbelieveable ............


----------

